# The UK’s First White Ferrari 360 Challenge Stradale!



## Roy

*Updated pictures on page 8 *

_________________________

A DW first?

I thought this would make an interesting write up! Something very different, I was asked down to Paintshield's lush new premises in Peterborough, to help with the finishing off of their latest development car.

Typically Paintshield deal with the fitting of very high quality paint protection films. Most cars have the front end covered, bonnet, wings, front bumper, front of the wing mirrors, great for stopping stone chips and the film can even be detailed and waxed. They've even covered whole cars before including their own Orange Porsche Boxster :thumb:

So I was expecting another new clear film, how wrong was I!! I'll let the pictures do the talking, like I said a DW first, I think? Take one mint Ferrari 360 Stadale in Red and wrap it in Paint!

Yes you read correctly paint! A brand new product, a vinyl film that is painted at the factory, its mad! It even smells like paint and has a clear coat that can be detailed, I've had a sample of this film on my van for a couple of weeks now, the idea was to find out what was possible before finishing the Ferrari. I've buffed it with a pc and rotary up to a cutting pad! I've even wet sanded a section then re-polished it to a great finish. It is amazing stuff!

Paintshield: http://www.xpeleu.com/
The film: http://www.wrapwithpaint.com

Enjoy the pictures, 
Kind regards, Roy.

Car had to be part dismantled to allow the film to be fitted around the edges.













































Gary and Joe from Paintshield at work.




































Door openings wrapped as well!






















































Stradle style carbon Stripe added.









Some polished shots, check out the flake :thumb:



























Myself in action :thumb:































































A few finished shots with the car back together.


----------



## Baracuda

All i can say is...WOW !

Superb product. May i ask how much it was ?


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Mmmmmmmm White Ferrari


----------



## Looby

That looks lush


----------



## Epoch

That looks VERY interesting


----------



## andye

wow......thats amazing :thumb:


----------



## FitzyJ

:argie: I love that.


----------



## t_m_evans

Thats a really god way to change the colour of you car very quickly.... and a white 360... very nice...


----------



## VIPER

Very impressive stuff indeed. I've not got my head around the vinyl wraps yet  as it takes me long enough to get something like a simple sunstrip fitted without bubbles :lol: But this is taking it to another level!!

Strad looks superb in the new colour as well, and I'd imagine in the flesh you'd never know it wasn't a traditional respray?


----------



## Needs a clean

How would that affect the V5 document? If the car is registered as red, would the V5 have to be changed?


----------



## RefinedDetails

that is superb. the workmanship to get that vinyl looking like it was just resprayed is unbelievable.


----------



## untamed1

That Ferrari is just stunning in white I want one.


----------



## yetizone

:doublesho Blimey - what an astonishing innovative concept..!


----------



## woodybeefcake

I want a vinyl wrap so much, but cannay afford it!


----------



## dubnut71

woodybeefcake said:


> I want a vinyl wrap so much, but cannay afford it!


Speak to Bryan at Drive and Shine mate! :thumb: He loves a deal!!!


----------



## Andy_RX8

Looks tidy.

A re-spray may be a thing of the past soon.

How much would something like this set you back?


----------



## KleenChris

Looks great...thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Roy

Baracuda said:


> All i can say is...WOW !
> 
> Superb product. May i ask how much it was ?


At the moment it's still at the development stage, so the prices are not yet confirmed. It's going to cost more than your standard vinyl, but less than say a house of colour re-spray, and it's reversible :thumb:

To be honest the Ferrari was quite a challenge, with the inlet scoops being too large for a single piece of film, and the headlights had to be split too.

They will be fitting the kits to customers car very soon!

Regards, Roy.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Nice work Roy :thumb:

Its is interesting stuff, I popped up and spoke to Tom a few weeks ago when they were preparing the car ready to be wrapped, I have some samples of the paint film, my laptop is wearing a rather fetching shade of HoK Candy Red, and have already had talks about becoming an official supplier/fitter for it

Certainly not cheap though, a wrap as applied in this case would be around £5k+, but compare that to a full repsray in a HoK candy and its can become very good value for money


----------



## KKM

Pass me the tissues!!

:lol:

I like that me does

:thumb:


----------



## Svig

Nice job!!!


----------



## hotwaxxx

Thats a stunning way to transform the colour of a paintwork.

Just curious as to whether when you peel back the vinyl whether it does any damage to the "real paint" underneath? I am assuming the vinyl will be very sticky stuff and when you peel it off, will it not remove the real paint or leave a very sticky surface?

Also curious as to what happens if you do get a bubble or crease in the vinyl. Does it mean starting over again? If so, this could get rather expensive.

Great concept - just unsure whether a conventional respray is still the way to go for a change of paint colour.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

hotwaxxx said:


> Great concept - just unsure whether a conventional respray is still the way to go for a change of paint colour.


Get a quote for a 'proper' respray done in a House of Kolor candy, you'll see this is a very good value


----------



## Roy

Pit Viper said:


> Very impressive stuff indeed. I've not got my head around the vinyl wraps yet  as it takes me long enough to get something like a simple sunstrip fitted without bubbles :lol: But this is taking it to another level!!
> 
> Strad looks superb in the new colour as well, and I'd imagine in the flesh you'd never know it wasn't a traditional respray?


There's just a few little niggles to iron out, and you'll not know it from a full re-spray.

Plus the films available do a Candy apple red and Lambo green :thumb:

Roy.


----------



## Buck

that looks really nice and very interesting - would love to see a 'wrapped' car up close and see what it really looks like.


----------



## Rowan83

Wow, i didnt know that could be done! lol. :argie:

Looks fantastic.


----------



## -tom-

Roy that is stunning i want my car doing in -030 Arctic Ice UltraFlake then the roof in -023 Kustom Cola Metallic how much u reckon this will cost??

cheers 

tom


----------



## Christian6984

nice work, you certainly cant tell.


----------



## Roy

Needs a clean said:


> How would that affect the V5 document? If the car is registered as red, would the V5 have to be changed?


Very god point, Police would have fun if they ran a check on it :lol:

Roy.


----------



## Jesse74

That is just sick... nice work!


----------



## VXRdude

thats Amzing guys


----------



## Roy

drive 'n' shine said:


> Nice work Roy :thumb:
> 
> Its is interesting stuff, I popped up and spoke to Tom a few weeks ago when they were preparing the car ready to be wrapped, I have some samples of the paint film, my laptop is wearing a rather fetching shade of HoK Candy Red, and have already had talks about becoming an official supplier/fitter for it
> 
> Certainly not cheap though, a wrap as applied in this case would be around £5k+, but compare that to a full repsray in a HoK candy and its can become very good value for money


Thanks Brian, appreciate the comments :thumb:

Yeah, do it :thumb: you might need another pair of hands to help with some of the fitting though.

I'm totally sold on the concept, I'll be looking for a newer van at the end of this year, now it doesn't matter if the best ones are white because I'll be getting it wrapped 

Roy.


----------



## backzilla

with prep, how long did it take to do?


----------



## Roy

hotwaxxx said:


> Thats a stunning way to transform the colour of a paintwork.
> 
> Just curious as to whether when you peel back the vinyl whether it does any damage to the "real paint" underneath? I am assuming the vinyl will be very sticky stuff and when you peel it off, will it not remove the real paint or leave a very sticky surface?
> 
> Also curious as to what happens if you do get a bubble or crease in the vinyl. Does it mean starting over again? If so, this could get rather expensive.
> 
> Great concept - just unsure whether a conventional respray is still the way to go for a change of paint colour.


Like all of Paintshields work this will carry some sort of warrantee, so any bubbles or lifting will be covered. I've seen them remove the paint protection film off a few cars without any paintwork issues. I don't think they're expecting any problems with this new film it comes to removing it.

Currently I think the 360 is in Monaco, so we'll see how it fairs with a bit of spirited use :driver: I think once it back Tom (Paintshields boss) will be having the car back in to redo the front bumper.

Roy.


----------



## Roy

tom_k said:


> Roy that is stunning i want my car doing in -030 Arctic Ice UltraFlake then the roof in -023 Kustom Cola Metallic how much u reckon this will cost??
> 
> cheers
> 
> tom


Probably best to speak to Tom, drop him an email or give him a call after the weekend:thumb:


----------



## Roy

backzilla said:


> with prep, how long did it take to do?


I wasn't there for the full process, but it took best part of a week I believe. They made some templates as they went, so soon they'll have a Ferrari 360 kit. So installation on the next one should be quicker.

I recently detailed a new Nissan GTR after they'd fitted a front end paint protection kit. It comes out as pre cut piece, it's quite amazing watching them fit this massive bit of film that perfectly lines up with the car once installed :thumb:

Roy.




























Not a bad finish at all


----------



## Auto Detox

That's pretty impressive Roy thanks for sharing 

Baz


----------



## King

Is this the same as they used on wheeler dealers?


----------



## ahaydock

Very very nice :thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr

drive 'n' shine said:


> Get a quote for a 'proper' respray done in a House of Kolor candy, you'll see this is a very good value


I didnt have the paint job done but i had House of kolor candy apple red with a metal flake and was close to £9000, So wrap is def an option


----------



## RandomlySet

wow!!!


----------



## Roy

King said:


> Is this the same as they used on wheeler dealers?


I'm pretty sure this is the first car to have this type of painted film fitted in the uk, maybe even Europe?

Regards, Roy.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Looks really good Roy, was well impressed.


----------



## geert dr

What did you use to polish the wrap !


----------



## Roy

geert dr said:


> What did you use to polish the wrap !


I used mostly Menzerna. There's a bit of a technique to using it on the film.
I'll be doing some more testing this week with the sample I've got on my van :thumb:

Regards, Roy.


----------



## RaceGlazer

I saw a red 360 with a matt black wrap about a month ago at a track day - wondering whether it was the same stuff, though it was clearly not machined to look like paint not did it go to the same level of detail i.e. inside the lights, door shuts were original colour.
The matt finish was certainly eye catching - I walked past it as 'just another 360' (sorry to be blase - there were well over 100 other Ferraris there) then back-tracked..


----------



## Refined Detail

That's mental! I'm impressed enough by vinyl wrapping, let alone this :lol:


----------



## Trist

Thats brilliant. Looks very nice :thumb:

How durable are these wraps to stone chips etc?


----------



## chris3boro

absolutely stunning. The 360 CS is probably my favourite car ever!


----------



## denzilpc

i work just across the road from these guys so i will be spending a lot more time outside looking at wot cars they have going in !:wave:


----------



## mba

I know that car , its Hazy off the CSL Register (lucky git :lol


----------



## Roy

Skyliner34 said:


> Thats brilliant. Looks very nice :thumb:
> 
> How durable are these wraps to stone chips etc?


It should be up to the job of protecting the paint from stone chips. I think it would be overkill adding the paint protection film over the wrap.

Roy.


----------



## Roy

denzilpc said:


> i work just across the road from these guys so i will be spending a lot more time outside looking at wot cars they have going in !:wave:


Might even be talk of a detailing meet there at some point if there's enough interest :thumb: You should see the full set up inside, it's almost lab conditions so no dirt gets under the films.

Regards, Roy.


----------



## Paintshield

Hi Guys

Although I lurk on here from time to time I try to keep a low profile as this is your playground and I dont want to insult you guys by selling on here.

A number of you have raised a number of great questions though which I would like to answer. 

Firstly thanks to Roy for his positive comments on this new development.

I was really insistent from the outset of this Developmemt process to involve detailers in this excercise. Mainly because I know many detailers are not usually big fans of film in general. But also because as this is intendended to be an alternative to a conventional spray job then if you guys arent amenable to this then its pretty much a non starter. 

Secondly as You can see from Roys handiwork this can be detailed and and paint corrected like real paint .............because its real paint  Its not a vinyl in the conventional sense its BASF car paint with some magic ingredients that allow it to be stretched up to 15% (stretching dry paint who would have thoght it) it has a 2mill clear coat and in paint correction terms you are safe to play with a quarter of that (more than enough for several cutbacks during correction).

It has true mettallic and pearl finishes and it like real paint (which it is)  responds exceptionally to a skilled detailer.

We will be setting Roy up and a number of other detailers to be able to train and advise others how to work with this stuff (pretty much what you do now but with some minor changes).

Also Roy suggested a DW meet at our place which I would love to host (breakfast on me) and let you guys let rip on this stuff on a couple of cars 

We will be making this available on a wholesale basis to number of Vinyl Wrap operations but heres the kicker this product also has Architectural and general interior applications which in the medium term opens whole new markets up for wrappers and potentially detailers.

Where this is going to lead is anyones guess but picture accident repair on special finishes taking a few hours instead of a couple of weeks.

We have about six development cars in the works and will be bringing in detailers on each of the cars as they are done.

On the stone chip damage front we are reserving judgement on this aspect until the first car comes back from monaco. We know its tougher than regular paint by how much we dont yet know. I suspect the film will still need PPF in very high contact areas (bumper sills and inner wheelarches).

Either myself or Roy will give you feedback when we have evaluated the first car. This stuff really does look as good in the flesh as you might imagine, down the road I reckon this stuff will be seen as one of the most significant developments in bodywork since wax  (OK I MAY be exaggerating a tad)  But this is a major breakthrough in technology 

Dont try what Roy was doing on regular Vinyl YOU WILL trash it 


Thanks for the positive comments it makes the money I am burning through on the testing seem worthwhile.


Cheers

Tom


----------



## Puntoboy

Fancy doing my Punto GT


----------



## Paintshield

Puntoboy said:


> Fancy doing my Punto GT


I am looking for a couple of cars for the Max Power show next year


----------



## Puntoboy

Oh really... well if you need any cars, let me know


----------



## Paintshield

Puntoboy said:


> Oh really... well if you need any cars, let me know


Give me a bell at the office and take a run over to Peterborough and lets have a chat:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

The Punto isn't on the road at the moment so I can't bring it over. P'boro isn't far from me at all though


----------



## Sav

Andy_RX8 said:


> Looks tidy.
> 
> A re-spray may be a thing of the past soon.
> 
> How much would something like this set you back?


Imagine just getting your car re-rapped every few years………..no stone chips……..although is there not a Clear coat that now repairs itself………….by Nissan I think it is.


----------



## Paintshield

Sav said:


> Imagine just getting your car re-rapped every few years………..no stone chips……..although is there not a Clear coat that now repairs itself………….by Nissan I think it is.


The Nissan paint heals scratches by using heat it doesnt fix stonechip damage.

The Ultimate silver on the GTR has this finish.

Ir does some odd things so some adjustment in techniques will be required for EVERYONE working on this (PPF Vinyl guys and detailers)


----------



## nudda

Pretty amazing stuff. Wasnt expecting that!
NICE !!


----------



## bidderman1969

looks pretty decent stuff, if you fancy something a little different, i wouldnt mind you doing my renault 19 valver


----------



## mba

You can turn my CSL into what colour you like


----------



## denzilpc

i would certainly be up for the max power wrap on my range rover !! PLEASE!


----------



## Rich @ PB

Insane... but dead cool. Cheers for sharing chaps, and good chatting the other day Roy. :thumb:


----------



## Fastmonkey

I think that looks superb, I'm yet to see a car at the moment that is not looking good in white !


----------



## Danno1975

2nd White vinyl wrapped car today. I used pre finished vinyl wrapped skirtings. Does that count  looks amazing such a cool idea.


----------



## Doc

If you fancy doing the only Matt black P1 in the WORLD give me a call xD
It will cost you though, she's my baby


----------



## Arienol

This looks ideal for a bank robbery getaway car!


----------



## evenflow

Great idea, and looks like a really excellent product.
Mmmmmm stradale.
How long would you expect it to last on the car? "Traditional" vinyl wraps have a life of about 5 years I believe?


----------



## AndyN

Paintshield said:


> I am looking for a couple of cars for the Max Power show next year


Interested in an M3 (E92) or ML63 AMG? I'm always one for trying out new ideas like this :thumb:

The results are stunning, I'd love to see it in the flesh!


----------



## Roy

Updated pictures from last weekends Monaco trip! Film seems to be holding up very well, even after some spirited driving :driver:





































Regards, Roy :thumb:


----------



## Roy

WX51 TXR said:


> Insane... but dead cool. Cheers for sharing chaps, and good chatting the other day Roy. :thumb:


Yeah, thanks Rich, Nice to speak to someone that knows there products inside out :thumb:

My Gloss It goodies arrived this morning, going to have a play later :buffer:

Regards, Roy.


----------



## Roy

evenflow said:


> Great idea, and looks like a really excellent product.
> Mmmmmm stradale.
> How long would you expect it to last on the car? "Traditional" vinyl wraps have a life of about 5 years I believe?


Very similar guarantees I believe, I'm guessing if kept waxed / protected the wrap could last a lot longer, as it is effectively car paint?

Roy.


----------



## dazzlers82

very nice roy an good to see you at time attack sunday :thumb:


----------



## Roy

dazzlers82 said:


> very nice roy an good to see you at time attack sunday :thumb:


Very nice to meet you also :wave: I'll have to put up some pics of the Zen Impreza in another thread :thumb:

Roy.


----------



## lossiechris

That looks lovely! Great job!


----------



## Dan Clark

Oh lordy...thats a nice Ferrari!!


----------



## PaulB

incredible:doublesho


----------



## Paintshield

evenflow said:


> Great idea, and looks like a really excellent product.
> Mmmmmm stradale.
> How long would you expect it to last on the car? "Traditional" vinyl wraps have a life of about 5 years I believe?


Hi typically depending on whether a "vinyl" is Laminated or not life expectancy would be betwen 1 moths and 3 years from an "appearance" point of view Different brands have differring longevity so there is no "Yardstick as it were.

As far as this product is concerned, as it is paint it will in theory last as long as the paint would normally on a car, Roy is spot on, on that.

The Backing sheet and adhesive manufacturer recommend its removal (to be as easy as possible) after a maximum of five years. go much beyond that and it may start to leave adhesive behind and will require some work with a "pin Wheel" to get the glue off. Otherwise removal would be the same as a regular Vinyl or PPF.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Paintshield

Roy said:


> Very similar guarantees I believe, I'm guessing if kept waxed / protected the wrap could last a lot longer, as it is effectively car paint?
> 
> Roy.


We will be issuing the same Guarantees in general as we do with PPF 4 years minimum (exploring five) the only thing we wont guarantee is resistance to damage as it is PAINT  that being said the intial reports from the Fezza owner are that the paint is much tougher than the regular paint on the car from a historical perspevtive and it returned from the Group run to Monaco with only 4-5 stone chips of a minor nature on the unprotected bumper and nothing ont the rest of the front. This contrasts with 
what would have been a destroyed front end (without PPF) on this car based on his past experience.

Cheers


----------



## eternalife

I saw a sample of this in the flesh last week...Although the picture of the flakes (on page 1) gives a good indication of the existance of flakes, it fails (sorry Roy ) to capture the true optical finish of this product - looks absolutely amazing in person.

Quite an astonishing product :argie:
...Oh yeah, the stradale aint bad either :lol:


----------



## gestev

WOW!!! Amazing post, thanx!


----------



## Envy Car Care

An interesting idea Roy and looks good. Not sure I'd have a white Ferrari but thats a cheaper way of deciding compared to buying and selling one LOL!


----------



## Planet Admin

Thats amazing, i like the flakes on the paintwork, lovely car, :thumb:


----------



## RobF50

Ahh Adams motor


----------



## Kev_mk3

jesus sod more paint work im thinking wrap my car and have a few "tweeks" made


----------



## STEALTH K3

Interesting how white is the colour to go for now a few years ago a white car was not one to buy second hand.


----------



## wish wash

cracking job there


----------



## -Kev-

(another) holy thread ressurection lol


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

My time machine works!


----------



## ITHAQVA

Better in white, Red Ferrari is so cliche :lol::lol:


----------



## yomchi

Wow - that looks v nice!


----------

